# Power Query OR in Filter Rows



## cr731 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is it possible to have an OR statement in a filter rows step?  I want to filter my table where Column1 = "This Value" or Column2 = "That Value".  I've tried 


```
Table.SelectRows(MyTable, (each [Column1] = "Value1") or each ([Column2] = "Value2"))
```

This results in an error: "Expression.SyntaxError: Token Literal Expected"

Is this possible?


----------



## anvg (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi

```
Table.SelectRows(MyTable, each ([Column1] = "Value1") or ([Column2] = "Value2"))
```
Regards,


----------

